# Ruger Bisely Grips



## 7dawg9 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm studying on getting a Super Blackhawk Hunter. I see them with Bisely grips and regular grips. For handling and recoil management, which do you prefer? or any other comment for that matter.


----------



## DeucesWild (Jun 7, 2012)

Hogue rubber grips run about $20 at midway usa. Just make sure you specify you want them to fit a Bisley Hunter.


----------



## TJay (Jun 7, 2012)

I believe the Bisley's handle recoil better than the standard Blackhawk design.  Just my .02


----------



## cddogfan1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Most sixgun shooters prefer the Bisley gripframe on hard recoiling rounds.  Typically wont see a revolver smith build any of the big bore rounds (5 shot 45,475,500) on anything else.


----------



## GAR (Jun 7, 2012)

I like the Bisley grip myself.
Prefer it over the Blackhawk grip by far.
Makes a big differance when touching off a heavy hunting load.

Tom


----------



## Boot (Jun 7, 2012)

Recoil wise, the bisley seems better, but I cant shoot straight with 'em! Cant hit a gallon jug at 100yds with a borrowed bisley, but my Super Blackhawk Hunter, with the regular ol' plowhandle grip will make 3" groups at 100 all day long in my hand. Best thing to do, is shoot both, if at all possible, before you shell out the cash. Atl aint too far from locust grove, I have a standard grip hunter you could try, if you ever get down this way.


----------



## buddy48 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a SBH Bisley hunter. I like the feel of the Bisley better. I didn't shoot one before I bought it but I had shot the standard Blackhawk with the plow handle and I didn't like the roll of the gun in my hand.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Jun 7, 2012)

I have several of both a I prefer the Bisley.  Even better than a Bisley is the Freedom Arms grip frame.


----------



## bow777 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bisley for sure


----------



## 1022 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hate the bisley they even ugly


----------



## doofus (Jun 30, 2012)

when bill ruger decided to come out with a recoil taming grip frame he almost copied elmer keith's no. 5 colt grip frame. he didnt't tuck the grip under the gun like colt did on the bisley. keith really understood the dynamics of recoil based on years of experimentation. do yourself a favor and get a copy of "Sixguns By Keith" and it will answer most of the questions you can think of..


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Jun 30, 2012)

1022 said:


> Hate the bisley they even ugly




How can you call this ugly?


----------



## 1022 (Jul 1, 2012)

Easy


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Jul 1, 2012)

Arokcrwlr said:


> How can you call this ugly?


I like it, a lot. It's almost as pretty as a Hi-Power Browning.


----------



## doofus (Jul 1, 2012)

ain't never been no ouchamatic looks as good as a good wheelgun...look at them clean lines & sexy curves and all that RAW POWER stored in the cylinder.... man alive how can you compare the two?


----------



## aabradley82 (Jul 2, 2012)

A bisley is the way to go. Best grip on a ruger. Now the colt type bisley is so awkward I can't cock it one handed.


----------

